# train to hunt



## farbeyonddriven (Jul 13, 2007)

starting feb. 15th, 2011 there is going to be a website called Train To Hunt that will post a free daily workout for hunters alike. There will be numerous training videos available so you don't have to read how to train, you can watch how to train. Any ideas on topics that you might like to see get addressed?


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

I think some sort of meal discussion would be a great benefit? I see a lot of people working out really hard but never gaining any results due to poor diet. Just a thought....


----------



## farbeyonddriven (Jul 13, 2007)

performance nutrition is a huge topic, tips on how to grocery shop, how to prepare meals for the week, how to balance meals that foster top notch workout performance. how and what to pack for the backcountry, i totally agree


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea, I for one could use something like this. After deer season I pretty much hibernate for the winter and really don't get a lot of exercise in my daily routine. I am usually in a car driving or sitting in front of a computer for work. My burst of activity before season, scouting setting stands and such really brings on some aches and pains. Also some info on nutrition for the hunting season would be great. I know my diet suffers when I am hunting and I kind of make do as hunting permits. What to eat for cold weather hunting to fuel your body to keep warm. Will be checking this site out when it's up and running.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Core exercises. Training and staying injury free.


----------



## athenslady35 (Aug 15, 2010)

Exercises for women to specifically build upper body strength & stuff to do @ home for those that can't afford the gym. Sounds awesome though.


----------



## farbeyonddriven (Jul 13, 2007)

Exercises for the women out there is a great concept. The traintohunt.com team has a woman archer onboard with a background in exercise science and she was a former collegiate athlete. Her contributions will appeal to all the huntresses out there. The core, injury prevention, etc. ... great ideas, any more?


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

how about a topic on how to split cardio with weights...? I love both and I run 5 miles daily just before doing my weight lifting routine. I come home really burned out, but love the effects on my body. If I were to split up the running and lifting would I still get the same benefits? I guess what Im looking for is a cardio-weight set routine if that makes sense....?


----------



## Eagle48 (May 21, 2006)

bowhunt-R said:


> how about a topic on how to split cardio with weights...? I love both and I run 5 miles daily just before doing my weight lifting routine. I come home really burned out, but love the effects on my body. If I were to split up the running and lifting would I still get the same benefits? I guess what Im looking for is a cardio-weight set routine if that makes sense....?


What you're looking for is metabolic conditioning, which is a large part of what CrossFit is. Check out www.crossfit.com

You'll get plenty of cardio training without having to run at all. I haven't ran over a 5K for the past 7 months, but I garuntee you I could go out right now and run a sub 20 minute 5K on your typical road course.


----------



## farbeyonddriven (Jul 13, 2007)

crossfit is a great way to train for hunting, traintohunt.com is rooted in many crossfit principles.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

bowhunt-R said:


> how about a topic on how to split cardio with weights...? I love both and I run 5 miles daily just before doing my weight lifting routine. I come home really burned out, but love the effects on my body. If I were to split up the running and lifting would I still get the same benefits? I guess what Im looking for is a cardio-weight set routine if that makes sense....?


might take a look at this thread. It has been working pretty well for me.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1401365


----------



## seindhunter (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see the site. I may go to Alaska in September moose hunting depending on the draw, and i will spend a couple weeks in Colorado chasing mule deer and elk.


----------



## MTNMAN5C (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the sound of this!!


----------



## DSquire (Jan 4, 2009)

MTNMAN5C said:


> I like the sound of this!!


X2, I look forward to the launch.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

sounds good to me also, subscribing now.


----------



## farbeyonddriven (Jul 13, 2007)

the site is live... we're still making tweaks here and there, but check it out.
traintohunt.com


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

farbeyonddriven said:


> the site is live... We're still making tweaks here and there, but check it out.
> traintohunt.com


sweet!


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Anytime a workout is given, whether body-weight or with weights it is nice to know a starting weight point (based on body-comp) and a recommended number of reps. So many workouts in magazines are a waste of time as they are too vague...

happy hunting, dv


----------

